# Adding to list of "Train Movies"



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,

Last weekend my girlfriend and I were watching TV, when they advertised the release of the movie "3:10 to Yuma", coming to DVD.  She commented on the scene with the train at the station.  She decided she wanted to see that movie, if only for the train.  I said what if the movie only had 5 minutes of trains, that would be kinda disapointing?  Though, from the title, I'd imagine there would be at least 10 minutes of trains.  BTW, she loves the older trains, as she says, "The ones with the big stacks, and the cowcatchers".

So, here is the question.  What are some of the best movies with trains?  I'm thinking she and I might have to spend the rest of the winter curled up with a few "Train Movies" while waiting for the weather to warm enough to get back to working outside.

Yes, I saw there is another topic going right now re: Runaway Train.  That got Me thinking about other movies.  So, taking some from the other post, and adding a few more, here we go.

Emperor of the North
Runaway Train
The Train
Silver Streak
Tough Guys
Murder on the Orient Express
Casandra Crossing
Von Ryan's Express

Any others, please add them to the list.  I'm sure there are going to be a few additions where I'm gonna smash my forehead saying, "Duh, I should have remembered that one."


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Some good, some bad, some REALLY ugly, some feature the trains, others just had memorable train scenes: Ticket to Tomahawk...Where the ****'s That Gold?...Legend of the Lone Ranger...Bite the Bullet...Around the World in 80 days (1956 version)...Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid...The Denver and Rio Grande...Shoot Out.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I can think of at least a couple of vintage B & W ones -

"Broadway Limited", a comedy starring the 1938 streamlined torpedo K4s Pacific #3768/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif & D16sb class 4-4-0 #1223 (which previously ran at Strasburg & is now in the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania there).

You mentioned "Silver Streak" - I'm assuming your'e talking the modern one starring Gene Wilder & "AMROAD" (thinly disguised CP!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif), with the FP-7 powered train crashing /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif into "Chicago (er, MONTREAL!) Union Station! - But are you aware that there was ANOTHER movie named "Silver Streak" starring the ORIGINAL Burlington "Zephr"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif diesel streamliner?

"Danger Lights", filmed on the Milwaukee Road; one of it's highlights is a railroad "company picnic" "tug-of-war"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif between a Mikado & Pacific (on greased rails/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif!).

Cecil B. Demille's "Union Pacific" is another vintage one (haven't seen it in years & don't remember too much of it, other than a train wreck/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif caused by maurauding Indians toppling a water tank/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif onto a passing 4-4-0- powered train!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif).

I'm sure there's others, those are jus a few that came to me "spur of the moment"!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif                 Tom


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Zentropa 
Zivot Je Cudo (probably best narrow gauge movie)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Without a doubt:

The General with Buster Keaton.


Posted By CapeCodSteam on 01/11/2008 12:24 AM
Greetings,

Last weekend my girlfriend and I were watching TV, when they advertised the release of the movie "3:10 to Yuma", coming to DVD.  She commented on the scene with the train at the station.  She decided she wanted to see that movie, if only for the train.  I said what if the movie only had 5 minutes of trains, that would be kinda disapointing?  Though, from the title, I'd imagine there would be at least 10 minutes of trains.  BTW, she loves the older trains, as she says, "The ones with the big stacks, and the cowcatchers".

So, here is the question.  What are some of the best movies with trains?  I'm thinking she and I might have to spend the rest of the winter curled up with a few "Train Movies" while waiting for the weather to warm enough to get back to working outside.

Yes, I saw there is another topic going right now re: Runaway Train.  That got Me thinking about other movies.  So, taking some from the other post, and adding a few more, here we go.

Emperor of the North
Runaway Train
The Train
Silver Streak
Tough Guys
Murder on the Orient Express
Casandra Crossing
Von Ryan's Express

Any others, please add them to the list.  I'm sure there are going to be a few additions where I'm gonna smash my forehead saying, "Duh, I should have remembered that one."


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

It's very hard to find, I only seen it on TV . But (God's country and the woman), has a lot of shay and logging in it.
I thing that's the name of it. I did manage to get part of it recorded.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

My family and I are suckers for Polar Express.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Don't forget Wild Wild West, the recent one with Will Smith. Has some great scenes featuring the William Mason all dressed up as "The Wanderer". Great way to see the oldest operating steam engine in the US and 2nd oldest in the world high stepping it at about 35 mph. Of course as one of its current engineers I guess I am a little biased.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

"Once Upon A Time in the West" has lots of steam trains. It's a spaghetti western, so the trains are Italian made up to look like American, but they are still steam locomotives. It's also one of my favorite westerns - Henry Fonda, Charles Bronson, Jason Robards, and Claudia Cardinelli (woohoo!!).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

"Twentieth Century" with John Barrymore and Carol Lombard. I'll never forget seeing the stage musical version on Broadway, with trains crossing onstage (must have been 3/4" scale models, or similar.) Plus the memorable set where a full-size loco front rushes out of the backdrop towards the audience. Ah, what memories.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Roy Rodgers "Nevada City"  (1941)
Rock Island Trail
Kansas Pacific
Posse
And my all time favorite,  The Ealing comedy "The Titfield Thunderbolt".
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

I cant beleive no one mentioned this one, probably the best train movie ever made! 

The General, Buster Keaton 



The Train, Burt Lancaster is tremendous, also add Buster's other train film, Our Hospitality

BTW I absolutely loathed Cassandra Crossing, it made Under Siege 2 look like Gone with the Wind/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"It Happened to Jane" was a comedy with Jack Lemon and Doris Day that was filmed in Connecticut using New Haven 2-8-2 3016.  (thinly disguised as Eastern and Portland 97) Lots of train scenes and not too bad a movie, either.
"Back to the Future III",  hokie to say the least, but lots of train scenes.
"North by Northwest" has some train scenes, 20th Century Limited.  Excellent movie, too.
"Strangers on a Train" (not quite a 'train movie, but good suspense movie anyway).  Neat cameo shots of Danbury, CT
"Stand by Me", love the racing the train across the bridge scene. 
"O Brother Where Art Thou" (opening scenes).  Great movie anyway.  Silly. 
"Shining Through"  - this is another WWII movie, and as I recall, the train scenes toward the end were very dramatic.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps the humor is a bit esoteric, but "Mr. Bean's Holiday," a recent release, has a lot of train riding in it.  He starts out in London, then to Paris by way of the Chunnel, then to the South of France.

Be sure to take note of his favorite automobile too!

Here's a link:

http://www.mrbeansholiday.net/main2.html


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Good recommendations all.

An adjunct to Buster Keaton'_s "The General"_ would be the Disney classic _"The Great Locomotive Chase" _- based on the same subject - starring good ol' Fess Parker (a.k.a. Davy Crockett and Dan'l Boone.)

There's also an interesting little (and by that I mean it's only 90 minutes long) flick on DVD from Netflix. It's not exactly a "train movie" in the conventional sense but, nevertheless, it _is_ about trains. It's called _"The Station Agent_" - it's by a small independant film producer that you never heard of, starring people you never heard of either, but don't let that put you off. It's a very nice movie shot on location on the former New York, Susquehanna and Western Railway in Newfoundland, NJ.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Well,  *we* did mention "The General" and we share the same appreciation of the talent and self funded effort to tell the story.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Oh yeah, sorry, then I'll add "Denver & Rio Grande" and "The Greatest Show on Earth" and just for fun I'll second another of my favorites, "Union Pacific" Eh, Bucko?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Station Agent has quite a following.  The beginning where they are at the club meeting and the guy is narrating his home video is priceless.  I am guilty of narrations similar to that!!!  But now I do them on purpose!

There was a Disney movie called "The adventures of Natty Gann" that I used to watch a lot when I was like 10.  I recall it was set in depression era, and was a story of a young girl in search of her father, and riding trains to find him.  I haven't seen it in over 20 years, so I can't recall if it is any good...

Fried Green Tomatoes has some great shots of A&WP 4-6-2 ??? That's even a chick-flick, so it'd score you some points.  Just don't tell us, or we'll have to deduct them again!!


While we're on this topic,  do you think it is about time for Hollywood to recycle the General?  Given the book "Stealing the General" that was published a few years ago that details the history of the Andrew Raid (and the first Medal of Honor) and the success of Civil War movies in general (Gettysburg, Glory, Gods and Generals, etc...),  there's enough of a story there that a more realistic version of the story could be told.  And given that Warner Bros spent the money to have the Wm Mason restored, it would be possible (however unlikely) that the General herself could be restored for the film.  Second thought tells me that they would probably contract the Mason again and dress her up in a W&A paint scheme.  From what I read, the current paint scheme on the Wm Mason is actually closer to the original General scheme than the "General"s black - red cowcatcher and wheels scheme that is currently applied.  (Historic paint schemes become such a point of contention, so I won't go there!)

EIther that, or what about a remake of "Emporer of the North",  but this time without the soundstage dubbing.  That's the most annoying 'feature' of that movie.  Dust off ol Clint Eastwood to play the A-1 role, and Harvey Keitel to play the role of the Conductor.   Oh yeah, and we'll get Tarantino to direct, so it'll start in the middle, then jump to the end, and then back to the beginning.  If he's not available, maybe the Cohen brothers would do it.  Then it'd be more of a 'dramadey'...

(What was in that coffee I drank...)

Mark


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill C. on 01/11/2008 8:16 AM
Perhaps the humor is a bit esoteric, but "Mr. Bean's Holiday," 


Saw it..."esoteric" isn't quite the right word, "beyond stupid" might cover it. I would rather watch paint dry than sit through that thing again


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

One that is more of a "trailer" or "travelog" that I remember seeing when I was in high school/college is "The Vesuvious Express".

I saw this when attending one of the early "Cinemascope" movies in the mid-1950s.

It was all about a (then) new Italian train, a very fancy and modern electric with the engineer riding in a compartment above the passengers.  That provided the passengers with a front row seat for all the scenery.  All the way from Milan to Naples.

What caused this to stick in my mind is that the whole trip was "choreographed" to one of my favorite classical pieces; Tchaikovsky's "Capriccio Italien".

Beautiful (if modern) train, scenery and music.  I wish i could find a copy of that flick on DVD.  I have a CD with the music and I can still visualize in my mind what was happening at certain parts of the score.  Including the majestic arrival in Naples with the perfectly timed finale.

Jim


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

How about "End of The Line" with Wilfred Brimly, completely farfetched but a lot of engine scenes! 
"Wreck of the Coastliner" with William Shatner 
"Taking of Pelham 1,2,3" with Walter Matthau 
"Siver Steak", "The Train", and "Von Ryan's Express" are my favorites.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Add "Breakheart Pass" and "The Emperor of the North".


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Silver Streak gets my vote. In a similar cheesy 70's vein, how about the TV show Super Train, about a nuclear powered luxury train (does Accucraft make a live nuke replica?).


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/11/2008 7:10 AM
"Once Upon A Time in the West" has lots of steam trains. It's a spaghetti western, so the trains are Italian made up to look like American, but they are still steam locomotives. It's also one of my favorite westerns - Henry Fonda, Charles Bronson, Jason Robards, and Claudia Cardinelli (woohoo!!).

Great suggestion. I have never seen that. I'll add it to my purchase list based on your recommendation. Sounds like a great one! 

--Ron in _that place_


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone adds "Atomic Train" to this list will be *Exterminated!*  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif










Unless its list of *"worst train movies".../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif*


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

" Night Passage " with Jimmy Stewart and Audie Murphy , filmed on the Silverton Branch in 1956. Lots of D&RGW stuff. 
"The Railway Children " from 1970 , lots of English trains. 

Charles M SA#74


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think I saw it listed but  I would add "How the West Was Won".
LAO


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting very obscure here, but if you're looking for classic Super Chief views, look for "Three for Bedroom C".  Pretty unimpressive move, but the authentic Super Chief scenes are very rare for movies.  Supposedly this movie was shot in color but the version I've seen is B+W.

Here's more info:

Three for bedroom C

And continuing my theme of bad movies with rare train scenes, you could include "Double Take".  It's a terrible movie, but the Amtrak Superliner scenes are very accurate and surprisingly very rare on film, especially with authentic looking Superliner interior scenes.

More info on this one:

Double Take


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill C. on 01/11/2008 8:16 AM
Perhaps the humor is a bit esoteric, but "Mr. Bean's Holiday," a recent release, has a lot of train riding in it.  He starts out in London, then to Paris by way of the Chunnel, then to the South of France.

Be sure to take note of his favorite automobile too!


Here's a link:

http://www.mrbeansholiday.net/main2.html





While the film above is not a "remake", Rowan Atkinson did not redo the film but used it and other Jaques Tati bits such as the Solex bike as "influcence" and is pale to the orginal... "Mr Hulot's Holiday"  better trains too!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daiJm2uHXTk

And I am surpised no one has brought up the best Garden Railroad movie, the 1951 "Out of Scale" The Donald Duck short that later became the Little Golden Book "Donald Duck's Toy Train"

And the _all time best_ large scale train chase ever put to film:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH0fjTof8P4


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try this SciFi "B" movie "Black Scorpion"

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1628314Ngd6W4C6?confirmed=1

Jim Miller


----------



## Boiler (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Night Mail 

and on a lighter refrain Ivor the Engine! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDWk0BCeblQ


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 01/11/2008 6:55 PM
Try this SciFi "B" movie "Black Scorpion"

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v1628314Ngd6W4C6?confirmed=1

Jim Miller

Note the tender is the wrong way round!


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Both already mentioned that get my vote as best train movies are "The Train" and "Danger Lights" (1930) Danger Lights is in the public domain and can be watched at the Internet Database site here:

http://www.archive.org/details/danger_lights


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Closely Watched Trains filmed in Praque, Cz. 1966 b&w english subtitled. It's about a dispatcher trainee that is looking for love in German occupied Cz. Lotsa steam and some love scenes actually makes this movie for the older crowd..infact Cz. banned this movie for years before it wast released...It's one of my favorites along with The Train...


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

My Votes for the Great Locomotive Chase with Fess Parker. How many of us are 4-4-0 nuts because of that movie ? I know I am.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Wow, I'm impressed at the number of replies here. Thank you one and all. We picked up 3:10 to Yuma last night. Might get to watch it tomorrow. Pats play at 2000, I do have priorities!!! Trains in the Spring, Summer and Fall. NFL in the Winter time. 

Mark... Yeah, what was in that coffee you drank?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just happened to catch the end of this one morning on Turner Classic Movies. Great old logging railroad shots ( a runaway log train), log flumes and donkey engines and drag lines. It was called "Carnival Boat", surprisingly. It starred William Boyd (Hopalong Cassity) and Ginger Rogers. 1932!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

How about "The Train Robbers" - staring John Wayne.  My favorite westerrn.  I don't think it's out in DVD yet, but I have the VHS on my shelf.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the John Wayne movie that takes place at the end of the  Civil War.   The  south   goes to rob a train.   After the trian passes  they tie ropes  accross the tracks between  trees.   Then they uncouple the caboose and let it roll back down the grade.    The ropes and the trees stop the caboose.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I don´t know, if European films are available in the US. But I can recommend Emir Kusturuca´s "Live is a miracle"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Is_a_Miracle 

"Le train de vie"  is an absurd film, in which a Easteuropean Jewish  village decides to deport themselves via train, to escape the nazis.

"The first Great Train Robbery (1979)" with Sean Connery is situated in Victorian England.  And of course, "The Great Train Robbery , USA 1903, is very well known over here. 

"Lumber Kings" is a recent films with some szenes on the Harz Railway. A group of loosers host the first Harz Lumber competion. Only unemployed folks on dole are permitted.

And then there are many italian Spaghetti western films from the late sixties, early seventies, mainly filmed in the South of Spain.  You can alway see the same Spanish narrow gauge locos and two axle rolling stock, disguised as Americn prototypes. Many of them became legends. Once upon a time in the west.....

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I would add to any list
Bridge of River Kwai
Steamboy


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Of course I would have to vote for "The Tall Trees."  It has that climatic trestle collapse-runaway caboose thingie that left an impression on me as a lad.  Then you have those Three Stoogees two reelers with their scenes on the train.  Besides did anyone name "The Great Train Robbery?"  Classics all.


----------



## carpenter matt (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe Kidd starring Clint Eastwood. He runs that train straight through the bar!


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

the polar express great movie alot of trann action 
3:10 to yuma ANIPRESSIVE MOVIE very little train (the last 5 minuts of the movie to be persized)


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill C. on 01/11/2008 8:16 AM
Perhaps the humor is a bit esoteric, but "Mr. Bean's Holiday," a recent release, has a lot of train riding in it.  He starts out in London, then to Paris by way of the Chunnel, then to the South of France.

Be sure to take note of his favorite automobile too!

Here's a link:

http://www.mrbeansholiday.net/main2.html


the whole adventure started when an lgb train set gives mr bean the winning ticket 

note this will most likely not make sense unless you see the movie


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

In the first few minutes of the Son of Frankenstein there's a shot of a English passenger train zipping thru the hills. 
Also I believe that the Curse of the Werewolf? shows a S.P. steamer zipping thru the station.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

JJ,

You are describing my other favorite John Wayne film - Rio Lobo.   I'd forgotten about the train in that one since it's at the beginning and only slightly connected to the plot.  Good call!  The Train Robbers is where JW and a bunch of guys (played by Rod Taylor, Bobby Vinton, and Jerry Gatlin) go into the desert to find a train with gold on board that Ann Margaret's character's husband hid.  It also has Ricardo Montalban as the Pinkerton man who is looking for the money for the company that lost it.  The train is buried in the desert sand where it apparently fell off a trestle or something.

Ed


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

OK, so I posted this on the thread that started this one but I'll try again here. I saw a movie on TV when I was a kid so it must have been in the 80s at some point. The locomotive looked to be German or French and was a side tank steamer. The train was full of some refugees trying to get somewhere...I think the railroad went thru a dessert. There was one scene where the bad guys had tried to blow up a trestle, but they manage to limp the little train across. Anyone know what this movie was?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 01/12/2008 4:05 PM
Hi,

I don´t know, if European films are available in the US. But I can recommend Emir Kusturuca´s "Live is a miracle"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_Is_a_Miracle 

"Lumber Kings" is a recent films with some szenes on the Harz Railway. A group of loosers host the first Harz Lumber competion. Only unemployed folks on dole are permitted.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner 




Hello Fritz:

I already covered it in this thread earlier, but glad someone else has mentioned this movie.  Zivot je Cudo/Life is Miracle has not been released here, but I have a copy.....I have told a lot of folks about this movie Fritz, but to deaf ears...until they watch it!  The scenery, plot, railway shots, cinematography and casting are amazing.  Here is the trailer (WARNING in the US this would be very much "Red Band" ) on YouTube, for the German release: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TIn3XX72lM

And for Lumber Kings, (Die Könige der Nutzholzgewinnung) I missed that one, but here is the trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce2fEqfah4E

Yup, know that sound at the end.  Thanks, I will have to try and find that one!


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Jim I love your posts, The font is big enough for me to read, Can you tell me how you do it?? Thanks


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Cecil B. DeMile's _Greatest Show on Earth_ from the early fifties is mostly a drama about circus life; but, it has quite a spectacular train wreck when the second section of the circus train overtakes and crashes into the first section which has been stopped by robbers.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

The entire "The Santa Clause" series.  LGB trains in all three.  Okay, they ain't real but hey, we don't play with real trains, right?

Mark


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Hitchcock's 1932 "Number Seventeen" has a bus and train climax. 
And if "The Black Scorpion" can get in here, then certainly "Horror Express" with Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing counts. The majority of it takes place on a train ( the Trans-Siberian Express!). 
then there's the melodramatic 1932 "Phantom Express" about the train that appears and disappears in the night... 
There must be more! 
Chris


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Oh, and I forgot "Posse" , the Kirk Douglas western about a politically ambitious sheriff with his own private train. Some nice train shots for sure! 
Chris


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

I will also add the made in Boston movie "The Friends of Eddie Coyle". There is a gunfight at a small commuter rail station that is in Sharon, Mass. You get to see an RDC go by and then a streamline train. Starred Robert Mitchum, Peter Boyle, Richard Jordan. I got reminded of it as I was in the area of oneo f the scenes this weekend. 
LAO


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Saw Wes Anderson´s "Darjeeling Limited" the other day at the theatre. Great Film
It´s filmed aroud the Darjeeling Hialaya Railrod (2 feet gauge)
http://www.foxsearchlight.com/thedarjeelinglimited/

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen Zirner


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, last night we sat down and watched "The Train".  What an incredible movie.  I've never seen it beginning to end.  I vaugely remember seeing a clip as a kid, I could be wrong.  I love that they kept it B&W.  My GF even liked it. 

I went to the local video store, didn't have Von Ryan's Express or Emperor of the North.  Thay will find one at another store and send it.  If not, I guess I'll have to go back to Net Flix.

Keep you posted on the other ones I see


----------



## Veleka (Jan 19, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Does anyone know if the train in the beginning of "Streetcar Named Desire" is the Piedmont? Does anyone know if any of the movies listed show the Piedmont? 

Thanks


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Found another good movie, especially if western US steam is your thing. 

"Color of a Brisk and Leaping Day", AKA A Fateful Year in the Life of John Lee, Railroad Man, Chris Muench's B&W 1996 film based on the true story of a young man that tried to buy and operate the Yosemite Valley right before its closure after WWII. 

Really well done. It won best Cinematography at Sundance. My father caught it on IFC late one nite about halfway done, went downstairs and got a copy from Amazon, released by IFC on DVD.


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just seen 'White Heat' with Jimmy Cagney on one of the Sky channels here in Uk, good shots at the begining of Southern Pacific train being held up. There has also been a Russian film shown on Sky during the last year titled 'The Armoured Train' title says it all really WW11 action film 90% of which takes place on and around the train. 
Bunny


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/11/2008 6:48 PM
Posted By Bill C. on 01/11/2008 8:16 AM

(SNIP) 
And the _all time best_ large scale train chase ever put to film:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH0fjTof8P4



Just watched the Wallace & Gromit clip using your link and had quite a laugh. Never saw that one but it was excellent. Thanks! Anyone complaining about laying track has to watch this one to see how fast it can be done! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Al


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

"October Sky" is a really great movie that has a few brief but good steam train scenes in it, although it's not a train movie. It's a true story about some kids in a small coal mining town who get involved in amateur rocketry after the launch of Sputnik, a persuit which eventually becomes their ticket out of mines. One of the train scenes is very funny. 

Someone mentioned The Black Scorpion... this movie was featured in a first-season episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000. A few other B movies that were used on MST3K had trains: 

Giant Gila Monster - Several stock shots of an approaching train (a different one in each shot!), followed by a cheesy HO derailment. 

The Girl In Lover's Lane - Some neat passing trains shots (stock footage, of course), including an SP cab-forward! 

The Rebel Set - Crooks riding a train rob an armored car during a stop in Chicago. There's also a foot chase through a freight yard. 

There are more but those were the only ones that come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
That's funny you should mention "The Rebel Set". The scenes of the foot chase through the drop forging plant was my grandfather's and father's shop in downtown Los Angeles, California Drop Forge.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

Add to the list: 
The Triplets of Belleville, a french anime that had some truely warped dream sequences involving the family dog Bruno's obsession with trains. Great movie! 

PS its IN french and there are NO subtitles, but you absolutly do not need subtitles to follow this movie, it all unfolds visually, its a tremendous piece of work, very enjoyable.


----------



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

The General is a Buster Keaton movie about stealiung the Confederate locomotive. 

The Railrodder is a Buster Keaton movie about a "borrowed" motorcar.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Adding to list of "Train Movies"*

For Keaton fans who are also Train fans, "Our Hospitality" is a must, feauturing a rather unpleasant cross country train trip in the Wild West... of the 1830's: complete with a replica of Stevensons Rocket and passenger cars striaght out of Bob Baxters Grasshopper set!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 04/16/2008 2:31 PM
Add to the list: 
The Triplets of Belleville, a french anime that had some truely warped dream sequences involving the family dog Bruno's obsession with trains. Great movie! 
PS its IN french and there are NO subtitles, but you absolutly do not need subtitles to follow this movie, it all unfolds visually, its a tremendous piece of work, very enjoyable. 





.....as are the Tati films that influenced this film. My kids love his old films along with the typical kid popular Finding Nemo, Enchanted, Toy Story, et al. They have not sold all their friends on them yet/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

i just watched part of and recorded the rest of "Where the ****'s that Gold?!!?", (1988) starring Willie Nelson, Jack Elam (gotta love 'im), and Delta Burke (looking quite good in this flick).  A "B" movie to be sure but it's wrapped entirely around an old southwest steam train which turns out to be the Cumbrec & Toltes RR with filming at Chama NM.  There are many scenes of those old K's chugging away pulling old rolling stock including a nice passenger car all fixed up for Madam Burke's stable of prostitutes.  Definitely NOT a 4-star film but a great yarn to sit back and watch when nothing else much good is on.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

All -


I just rented a movie from *Netflix* and I want to add it to this list. It's a 1959 adventure flick, set in 1905 India (what is now Pakistan,) called *Northwest Frontier*. (Click the title for info.) Here's the official "blurb": 


_After accepting an assignment to smuggle an endangered Hindu prince out of colonial India before Muslim rebels can kill him, a British army captain (__Kenneth More__) risks his own life to save a nation. Boarding a train that snakes through hostile Muslim territory, he rubs elbows with a hard-bitten reporter and an arms merchant before finding romance with the young prince's American governess (__Lauren Bacall__)._


A leading element of this film is an indefatigable little locomotive - an 0-6-0T named "Victoria" (in spite of the fact that there are name plates on its sides reading: "Empress of India") - run by a jocular "engine driver" named "_Gupta_."


You could almost regard this as an American western, except the Indians are _real_ Indians, not Native Americans. If you like "oat-burners", and/or like vintage british railway equipment, you should enjoy it. However you choose to view it, it's an excellent film, with fine acting, breathtaking cinematography and scenery, and fine direction by J. Lee Thompson (no relation.)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks been looking for that one! 

Add "Inglorious Bastards" which has a train chase sequence at the end with many Marklin models getting burned :O 

I have Sergio Leones "Duck You Suckers! a Fistfull of Dynamite" on tap which also has some train chase scenes in it.


----------



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a couple more; Railroadin' starring "Our Gang" made in 1929. Our Gang takes a ride in a runaway locomotive. 
The Iron Horse silent movie made in 1924 starring Fred Kohler. The CP Huntington that is in the Calif State RR Museum is in this movie. 'The Iron Horse' is available at Netflix.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

'The Silver Streak' from the 1930's, it features the Pioneer Zephyer. Pretty cheesy, but you do get to see/hear the Z running. Interior cab shots were not real.
Not to be confused with the later Silver Streak movie. 

Jerry


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I rented "Inglorious Bastards" a while ago. It was so bad I shut it off early (something I seldom do) and never got to the train scenes. I don't think I missed much. \


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, it wasnt "The Train" or "Von Ryans Express" by any means but it was kinda fun watching all them large scale Marklin cars on fire


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, Northwest Frontier is the one I was talking about back in Jan. after the thread I did some research to find it. It was released in the US under the title "Flame over India" I've been trying to locate a copy on DVD, I may have to join Netflix as I'd really like to see this one again.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris - Netflix is well worth the price, and not for just choo-choo movies. It's comprehensive, fast, efficient and easy-to-do. Enjoy the flick.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruslers Raphsody. There is a funny train scene in it with Andy Grifith.

How The West Was Won movie is connected with THE VERDI CANYON RAIL ROAD. If you ride the Verdi canyon Rail road here in AZ The little Depot at the end of the line where they change the engine was in the movie HOW THE WEST WAS WON.

In the movie there was a roof over the pasenger platform

In the movie GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH what type of steam engine is in the background when they are blessing the circus?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Jack,

About Netflix, which I've been thinking about joining: are they easy to do business with, or do you get a lot of hassle and spam? Also, my and my wife's tastes run to documentaries, historical, science-- and old movies--do they really carry much in the way of that, or is it mostly this modern stuff?

I'm posting you because I don't know anyone who has tried it.

Les


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, I'm also on Netflix, yes I think its worth it, they send us 2 at a time, we can hold them for as long as we need to see them, they wont send the next till we send back what we have out, usually only takes about 3-4 days for movies to be returned and the next ones delivered, if you watch them right away and send back quickly its really worth the fee compared to checking out DVDs at regular stores like Blockbuster, of course I still go there as well, as sometimes I dont want to wait 3 days to see something specific.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

3:10 to Yuma ...a western story set on the train. 

Emperor of the North... Earnest Borgnine as a railroad dick taking on the hobos...intense.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran across an independently produced, black & white film which won at the 1996 Sundance Film Festival for best Cinematography. It's set in the post World War II era and is about one young man's idealistic visions and efforts to save the 78-mile long, Yosemite Valley Railroad. Lots of great shots of the railroad and the Yosemite Valley. This film is considered a historical drama inspired by a true story. The DVD also includes a short film "Yosemite Valley Railroad Revisited". 

Now its title: "Color of a Brisk and Leaping Day". I've never figured out the meaning of the title.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By maculsay on 22 Jul 2009 11:35 AM 
I ran across an independently produced, black & white film which won at the 1996 Sundance Film Festival for best Cinematography. It's set in the post World War II era and is about one young man's idealistic visions and efforts to save the 78-mile long, Yosemite Valley Railroad. Lots of great shots of the railroad and the Yosemite Valley. This film is considered a historical drama inspired by a true story. The DVD also includes a short film "Yosemite Valley Railroad Revisited". 

Now its title: "Color of a Brisk and Leaping Day". I've never figured out the meaning of the title. 

True, I had posted it above and was surprised it got no futher mention. Agreed, the title never did make a lick of sense. 

The Old Man got it off of Amazon for about $5 if memory serves. His version had footage from a Yosemite RR Historical convention with it, but my ADD kicked in and I moved on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 17 Jan 2008 12:06 PM 
Well, last night we sat down and watched "The Train". What an incredible movie. I've never seen it beginning to end. I vaugely remember seeing a clip as a kid, I could be wrong. I love that they kept it B&W. My GF even liked it. 

I went to the local video store, didn't have Von Ryan's Express or Emperor of the North. They will find one at another store and send it. If not, I guess I'll have to go back to Net Flix.

Keep you posted on the other ones I see 

The train shows up on TCM every so often. What is great is when Robert Osborn give a little incites to the movie and it's making. There is some interesting things about that movie. 

Watch for it to come on


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Sorry to get on this one so late -- so I can't be the first to mention the Great Locomotive Chase, Breakheart Pass, How the West Was Won, Bridge of the River Kwai, Von Ryan's Express, or the Greaat Train Robbery. 

But, did you miss Broken Arrow (John Travolta, Christian Slater), Mission Impossible (Tom Cruise), the Wild Bunch (William Holden, Bruce Dern, Ben Johnson, and Ernest Borgnine), the Great Escape (too many to mention), Continental Divide (John Belushi), Goldeneye (Pierce Brosnan), 100 Rifles (Jim Brown, Raquel Welch), From Russia With Love (Sean Connery), the third Indiana Jones movie -- Holy Grail (Harrison Ford), or Flashback (Dennis Hopper, Kiefer Sutherland)? Or Planes, Trains, and Automobiles? Or Around the World in 80 Days? 

Let's face it, if its a good movie, it stars a train, with the actors being secondary. (Smirk.) 

And then there is the live steam classic, Day Trip to Duck End. And Return to Duck End. 

I realize that I have a problem. Is it bad enough to solicit charitable contributions? 

Oops, getting organized at the end, I googled "Movies With Trains". This is only one of the many results, numerous listings: http://www.goletadepot.org/rr_movies.php 

Regards, Mike


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

_ 
_Posted By Les on 22 Jul 2009 08:13 AM 

About Netflix, which I've been thinking about joining: are they easy to do business with, or do you get a lot of hassle and spam? Also, my and my wife's tastes run to documentaries, historical, science-- and old movies--do they really carry much in the way of that, or is it mostly this modern stuff?

Les, We have NetFlix and have been very happy with it. We have the cheapest plan, $4.99 for two movies per month. The turnaround time is quite good - 2-3 days after we put a movie in the return mail, a new one arrives (unless we have used our two for the month). We had one problem - a DVD that wouldn't play - as soon as I reported it thru their web site, they mailed a replacement - they didn't wait for me to return the bad one first. 

We also enjoy history, documentary movies and classics - right now we are watching HBO's John Adams (4 DVDs so this will take us two months). According to the NetFlix web site, they carry 100,000 DVD titles including 8,500 documentaries. You don't need to be a member in order to browse their titles - just go to Netflix.com and click "Browse Selection". Or just sign up and give it a try - cancel anytime (not like a cell-phone contract).

Sorry if this sounds like a commercial. Disclaimer - I'm not a Netflix employee or stockholder.

Neal


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

we enjoyed "seven percent solution" a pretty good sherlock holmes thriller with an exciting train chase thru the alps; and my vote goes for the chairman of the board in "von ryan's express" , and lee marvin as A#1 and ernie borgnine as the vicious conductor in "emperor of the north and the great fight scene in alaska


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I never thought of trying to filter for train movies in my Netflix preferences. Going to have to try that. 
By the way, the 2-DVD per month plan is not $4.99 per month - it is $13.99 per month according to their website. Neal you might want to check her other expenditures if this is what SWMBO told you it cost..... ;-) 


Al


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Posted By Al McEvoy on 28 Jul 2009 04:03 PM 
I never thought of trying to filter for train movies in my Netflix preferences. Going to have to try that. 
By the way, the 2-DVD per month plan is not $4.99 per month - it is $13.99 per month according to their website. Neal you might want to check her other expenditures if this is what SWMBO told you it cost..... ;-) 


Al 

Hi, Al, 

Yes, the cheapo plan is $4.99 a month - that's what shows up on my bill. We get one movie at a time, and a max of two movies per month.

The $12.99 plan lets you have two movies at a time, and as soon as you return one you get another, so there's no set max number of movies per month. We have friends with that plan, and they generally watch two movies every weekend, so about 8 movies a month for $12.99.

Neal


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Just watched, last night, another train-RELATED movie I rented from _NetFlix_. In spite of its title - *"Rails & Ties"*[/i] - and its focus on railroading (and even model railroading,) it's not really about railroads per se. That's not to say it's not a good flick. The story is a pretty typical "heart-warming tear-jerker" that is, nevertheless, fun to watch, particularly because of its railroad underpinnings.

Here's part of the advertising blurb: 

"When a mother commits suicide by parking her car on the train tracks, an unlikely bond forms between her son, Davey -- who's wracked with guilt -- and the tormented engineer (Kevin Bacon) who was driving the train that fateful day." [/i]

It is the directorial debut of Alison Eastwood (Clint's daughter) and bares some similarity to her dad's recent _"*Gran Torino"*_ - which is also a very good movie but doesn’t have any trains in it at all. 

I'm not particularly recommending this movie – I'm just adding it to this list. It'll be up to you to decide how good it is. I, for one, liked it.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I just watched Apaloosa. A remotely terrible movie that had good potential. But, it does have some good shots of a 4-4-0 steaming into a station then some footage of it it's passenger consist later on sitting on a bridge while the loco gets water. 
I want to see 3:10 to yuma, it's somewhere in my netflix que..... 

Les i may be late here but you can't go wrong with netflix. Easy to do business with affordable if you consider the cost of movie rental from stores than add your travel time in. Plus I have had two movies that didn't play, which they replaced with no questions asked. the only down side I can think of is you have to keep your "que" (movie selections) up to date. If there is nothing in your que you won't get a movie and still get charged the monthly fee. 

Terry


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't read all nine pages of this thread, but has anyone suggested "The Station Agent"? If it has been mentioned, then ignore this post. It is about a guy who works in a train shop, the owner dies, and leaves him a train station building. . He is really a train lover, has no family and moves there. It is a very cool train related movie (with some language). 
Paul


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

We got one of the boxes that hooks up to my wireless network and we use Netflix to watch the instant movies on our TV instead of the computer. Quite frankly, I enjoy the instant stuff more than the CD - I don't have to get up off the couch to put a DVD in.







The instant stuff is included in the $9.95/month plan.


The downside is there's only about 10,000 titles to choose from.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 04 Sep 2009 01:44 PM 
... has anyone suggested "The Station Agent"? 
Paul -

Check out my posting on Page 2, about the middle...


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bottino,

Just scanning emails, I saw the title and had to reply.

If you want, there's a silent one-reeler (15 min) available, starring Blanch Sweet, ca 1910. It deals with a young woman filling in as telegraph operator for her sick father, with lots of cuts to her 'feller' who's a hogger, heading to save her. She saves herself by pretending a small pipe wrench is a pistol. Notta lotta plot, but good cuts to an old engine--I infer, having read the discussions. I haven't gotten the movie, but it's available.

That said, she's a cutie, and was reputedly 15 at the time of filming--not like today when haggard 30 yr-olds play teenagers.

Title: the Lonedale Operator.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Bruce,

Can they pipe that stuff into my TV w/o going thru my computer? A box, I can see. Sounds interesting; I just cut my Dish back to basic because of the basic crap they offered on the full service.

Les


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently borrowed a collection of old Alfred Hitchcock movies some of which were silent. Most of them had trains in them either going over the alps or being chased by gangsters, Nazis or Spanish bandits. I cannot remember the titles and I have since returned them but I remember some featured rather neat models of trains and towns and some were the real deal. Great movies.
Thinking about train movies there was "the money train" but that was a subway. 

Don't forget "the polar express" animated but fun to watch. 

Todd


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 05 Sep 2009 12:02 AM 
Bruce,

Can they pipe that stuff into my TV w/o going thru my computer? A box, I can see. Sounds interesting; I just cut my Dish back to basic because of the basic crap they offered on the full service.

Les

Les,
You don't actually go through the computer; but you do need a wireless network - it uses that to stream the pictures to your TV. You do use your computer to set up the queue. Then you can scroll through the queue on your TV using the provided remote. You can pause and fast forward/reverse as well. 


There are only a few train movies available via the instant queue. We watched "The General" with Buster Keaton on it the other night. There's lots of other stuff that I want to see.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Jack, I told you that I didn't read all nine pages, but I am glad that others agree that The Station Agent is a very interesting movie. It was recommended to me by someone who has no interest in trains at all. I went to FYI and bought a used copy. Actually, the one actor, Bobby Cannavale, has been in lots of movies. 

Paul


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Breakheart Pass* was mentioned earlier and last night I watched it. 

While there were some big name actors in it the plot itself was pretty dumb and the attention to details was totally lacking. It was comical to see Charles Bronson steal Indian ponies where it was obvious that a camouflage blanket was supposed to prevent you from noticing the saddle underneath but the hump of the horn was visible and Bronson clearly had his foot in the stirrup.

Even the derailment was terribly arranged in that the cars did not visibly come off the track but they had obviously run the tracks to the edge of the cliff and the cars simply followed the rails off the cliff.

Still there were two major saving factors:

1. There were great videos of the steam locomotive billowing huge clouds of white smoke on white snow covered terrain

2. The derailment of the wood caboose and wood freight cars very graphically displayed what happens when wood rolling stock derails and falls down a mountainside. It would have really caused folks to wonder about the safety of those wooden cars. Even a truck was visible as it rolled sideways down the hillside.

All in all it was well worth watching as long as you don't expect more than a great video of a train.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When you Rent from Net Fix do the DVD's you get have all the extra stuff on them? Cut out senes and intierviews with the actors? 

I read Appolousa the book ( actually listend to it on CD) I bought the DVD on E bay. The movie left out a lot of inportant stuff to make the move Whole. How ever on the DVD I got there is a lot of the seanes cut out. If those seans could be put back in the movie would be much better. 

There are to sequals to the book Resolution and Birmstone. Just incase you are interested. 

Does Net Flix let you buy the DVD's? 

I have a huge Collection of 480 VHS cassets with about 3 movies on each. 

I am remplacing and Converting to DVD all the movies I can find. 

I would rather own some of the movies I watch rather than rent them. 

I have watched Greatest Show on Earth 12 times 

Same with The Train, El Dorado, The Magnificient Men and Thier Flying Machines, Hope Floats, Steel Magnolias, Now Voigerand a lot of the clasics. 

One move that has a train at the begining is SUNSET with Bruce Willis and James Gardner. Remeber the opeing scene for that movie was filmed at THE ORNAGE EMPIRE RAIL ROAD MUSEUM in Paris CA. So were the ending sots of Tom Mix ( Bruce Willis) doing tricks on his horse. They covered the staton that is there to make it look like Pasadena in the 20s 

My Greatest source is MOVIES UNLIMITED.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm surprised that Milos Forman's classic "Closely Watched Trains" didn't show up in anybody's search results. True, there are a lot of good shots of trains, but they're a critical part of the plot. 

Just my two cents' worth


----------



## UK_Pete (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone remember James Garner as a locomotive night-watchman in "The Long Summer Of George Adams"?[/b]
I think it may have only been a T.V. movie though.[/b]
Original novel was written by Weldon Hill, and it's well worth a read......[/b]
Pete.[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want to talke about Books about a train story to read try Clive Cusler's THE CHASE. The whoe story is about a bank robber and has a Graphic train chase at th end


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I really like the few outtake pixes from the 1904 (?) thriller 'The Lonedale Operator' w. Blanche Sweet. It's got a lot of train shots. 

Does anyone know where I can buy a DVD copy of that?

I watch so few movies that it's hardly worth joining Netflix. I wish sometimes I could just rent a movie and have it play right on my computer.

Les


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Last night I watched "Support your local gunfighter" with James Garner which had a few nice train videos (DRG) and was amusing.

I like to watch movies like this when I am about to go to sleep. Nothing unpredictable happens to keep me awake and if I fall asleep I can finish it later.

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just won a dvd copy of "Crack in the World" which has a train crashing off a high trestle, when it arrives I'll confirm if they used LGB or Marklin, fun stuff!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

You never know what a search on DirecTV will come up with. 

I ran across this:

"Trailer Park Boys" on Channel 101. The next episode will be this Thursday February 25 at 9:00 Central Time.

It is a pretty dumb (comedy) show about some druggies trying to smuggle drugs across the US/Canadian border using a G Scale train.

I an trying to figure out if the loco is a repainted USAT or LGB F Series. 

This is one of those "if you have absolutely nothing better to do" type of thing to watch.

Jerry


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a fun little British flick I found on _Netflix_ last month. It's from "The Ealing Comedy Collection" and it's name is - _I kid you not_ - "The Titfield Thunderbolt." Released in 1953, it features some really nice mid-20th century British Railways steam operations and even some 19th century vintage stuff. However, I don't know how accurate that part is or even if the locos are real or reproductions - but still fun to watch, nevertheless. There's even a steamroller - in the true sense of the word - in it.

Here's the blurb from the _Netflix_ catalog:

"When British Railways announces the closure of the Titfield line, citizens try to run it themselves -- but the local bus company is out to shut down the competition. With money and pride at stake, the battle lines are drawn in this boisterous comedy starring Stanley Holloway (of "My Fair Lady" fame,) George Relph and Naunton Wayne."
W*atch for the scene where a 0-4-2T runs off a misaligned turntable and takes off cross-country and down peaceful village streets with a besotted "driver" at the throttle (it's a comedy, remember?) If you look closely you'll see that it's really a truck (or "lorry" as the Brits would say) cleverly disguised as a locomotive - this was well before CGI, y'know.*

Enjoy!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I went to see Unstoppable Saturday night.

It was too short. The train only hit a Horse Trailer and a box car. There shoud have been more hair raising excapes form stalled cars ECT 

I like the part where the guy got off the train to do his own switching and could not get back on. 

The curve after the bridge crossing the river.....I saw or read a artical about that birdge an curve in Trains magazine a long while back.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can still buy an Aster Live Steam model of the Titfield Thunderbolt. Check it out here.


----------

